# فك الباند وخش التشات غصب على عين الماستر



## Yes_Or_No (25 مارس 2006)

*المشكله  يا استاذ مايكل فعلا انها قديمه وغير كدا الباند او الباونص بمعني اصح بقي بيتعمل علي *

*اي دي الجهاز والاي بي دلوقتي يعني لا مفر لا مفر*


----------



## ++menooo++ (27 مارس 2006)

شكرا على مروركم


----------

